# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Песни Вячеслава Серёгина

## vyachser

Я-автор исполнитель. Пишу песни в жанре "Лирический шансон".

Хочу предложить вашему вниманию некоторые свои композиции.

Сказочный мир. (поёт Лена Дмитриева) http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9168999


Добрая сказка. (поёт Лена Дмитриева)  http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9214139


Ночной пляж.(поёт Лена Дмитриева) http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9214140

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9170207
Я осталась одна. (поёт Лена Дмитриева) 
 Желаю всем приятного прослушивания.

С уважением,Вячеслав Серёгин. (автор всех песен)

----------


## Лев

*vyachser*,
 Не удалось на портале послушать всё(выдаёт ошибку включения). 
 Остальное симпатично-мелодично:smile:

----------


## vyachser

*Лев*,
 Привет! Какие песни не скачиваются? Там  можно прослушапть и без скачивания.
Вячеслав.

----------


## vyachser

Дорогиее друзья! Предлагаю вашему вниманию свою песню
"Снежный февраль" в авторском исполнении.
http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9165364

----------


## vyachser

Новая ссылка для скачки песни "Снежный февраль"  в авторском испонении.

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/13586428

----------


## Лев

> Там можно прослушапть и без скачивания.


Именно в этом режиме некоторые треки сообщают об ошибке...

----------


## overload

*vyachser*,
 Слушай, правда, командир, проверь, пожалуйста, ссылочки на прослушивание...
Я хотел без скачивания быренько прослушать, заценить, а мне - еггог без права переписки...:frown:

----------


## vyachser

Новые ссылки для  моихпесен,которые не скачивались.

"Сказочный мир". (поёт Елена Дмитриева)
http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9290472


"Золотая звезда". (поёт Евгений) Аранжировка-Олег Нерчук.
http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9290471

----------


## vyachser

Спасибо!

----------


## vyachser

Предлагаю вашему вниманию сваою песню "Лебединое царство" (аранжировка Олега Нерчук)

Поют Олег и Марина Нерчук.
http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9302260

(ссылка рабочая)

Посмотри,любимая,лебеди целуются.
Прячутся головками в перья от стыда.
Пусть у них,как и у нас все надежды сбудутся.
Чтобы светлой,как вода жизнь была всегда....

----------


## vyachser

Премьра песни!  Масленница. Поёт Вячеслав Серёгин.
http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9313650
http://narod.ru/disk/17706186000/%D0...D0%B0.mp3.html

----------


## vyachser

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9313976
Поёт Вячеслав Серёгин.(В День Святого Валентина)



В День Святого Валентина.В праздник всех святых. 
В праздник светлый всех влюблённых поклялись с тобой, 
Что не предадим друг друга в этой жизни мы. 
Сохраним навеки нашу позднюю любовь. 

Припев: 
В храме святом,у святых образов. 
Рядом была с нами наша любовь. 
У алтаря поклялись на крови, 
Что не порвём узы нашей любви...

----------


## vyachser

Песня о белогаврдейской армии. Поёт автор-Вячеслав Серёгин.
http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9314582



Встали,двинулись густой цепью утром ранним.
Алый солнца диск над степью опалил ковыль.
Растянулись пешие,конные,обозы.
Режет глаз колючий дым,да степная пыль.

Припев:
Растянулась надолго-эта канитель.
Высоко над нами рвётся облачком шрапнель.
Доблестно сразимся с красной саранчой.
Ох,нелёгким и кровавым будет нынче бой.


Долетели выстрелы,авангард столкнулся.
Будет бой жестоким в логове врага.
Обойдём станицу и ударим с фланга.
Эй,харунжий,выше знамя царского полка.

Припев:

По степи гуляет зло,леденящий ветер.
Пулемёт захлопав часто,бешено дрожит.
И как скаковая лошадь в бой у***** рвётся,
Где врага в жестокой схватке он не пощадит.

----------


## мусяня

*vyachser*,
Привет!Послушала 



> http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9313976
> Поёт Вячеслав Серёгин.(В День Святого Валентина)


....я незнаю что написать....Ну всё понмаю.....,но хоть сбивки на косилке можно набивать там где они должны быть?Я понимаю,авторство,но есть же такие понятия,как слышание гармонии,ритм,ритмические и гармонические приёмы.
А в этой песне



> Песня о белогаврдейской армии. Поёт автор-Вячеслав Серёгин.
> http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9314582


лично для меня вообще непонятно ничего,вплоть до мелодии.Я вас очень уважаю,поймите,ничего личного,может вы прикалываетесь?может думаете,что здесь никто ничего не понмает и не слушает?:smile:
Сорри,но у меня шок и непонятка...

----------


## Лев

*vyachser*,
 К Мусяниным непоняткам добавлю свои понятки. Обрати внимание как звучит у тебя голосовой трек - много ревера и очень плохая артикуляция. В результате невозможно понять о чём поёшь. Мелодическая линия песни весьма странная:frown:

----------


## vyachser

Дорогие друзья! Огромное спасибо,что заглядываете ко мне на страничку
и оставляете свои коментарии к моим песням. Мне очень интересно знать ваше мнение по поводу моего творчества.
Я полностью с вами согласен в отношенни звучания,но в домашних условиях я не могу добиться качественного звука и поэтому перебор с реверами. Я на форуме выкладываю свои песни с одной целью: найти аранжировщика и исполнителя. Я не музыкант,тем более не знаю нотной грамоты. Я просто пою свои стихи,так как умею,в надежде что кто-нибудь из участников сможет довести их до соврешенства.
Уважаемый,Лев! Мне оень интересны твои дружелюбные и юморные коментарии в отношении моих работ. Выношу на твой строгий суд свою  другую песню в надежде,что ты,обладая своим композиторским талантом сможешь сделать из неё "конфетку".

Молодость пронеслась....
http://gigapeta.com/dl/629657a131834

Года уродуют людей,
Меняя внешность и осанку.
С годами,правда мы мудрей.
Вот только вид довольно жалкий.
И,когда смотришь в зеркала и своё видишь отражение.
Вдруг понимаешь жизнь прошла,как будто бы в одно мгновние.

Припев:
Молодость пронеслась,канув за горизонт.
То,что была вчера никогда не придёт.
Отзвенели года,бубенцами вдали.
Белым снегом легла седина на виски.


Уже давно всё позади,
Всё лучшее осталось в прошлом.
И что там ждёт нас впереди?
Но лучше думать о хорошем.
И принимать себя таким,каким ты стал за эти годы.
И не грустить,что стал другим,уж так устроена прирорда.

С уважением,автор.

----------


## Лев

> Уважаемый,Лев! Мне оень интересны твои дружелюбные и юморные коментарии в отношении моих работ. Выношу на твой строгий суд свою другую песню в надежде,что ты,обладая своим композиторским талантом сможешь сделать из неё "конфетку".


Длинновато получилось... Вокал более внятный, хотя есть моменты с окончанием слов(сам грешу). Очень неприятно на ухо металл в голосе, похоже переусердствовал с эквалайзером. Что касается "конфетки", то я ведь тоже беру пресеты со своей Ямаха3000 и добавляю несколько голосов в готовый стиль. Пытаюсь освоить Кубик, но пока дальше ученических упражнений не продвигается.
Пишу тоже дома в А.А.1.5 и обработку в ней делаю. Так что и ты можешь добиться приемлемого звучания...
Мой зять приверженец стиля в котором ты поёшь: 
http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...rch_type=&aq=f

----------


## vyachser

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9315133
Любила она верить в чудеса.(Вячеслав Серёгин)



Любила она с детства верить в чудеса. 
И всё ждала у моря принца Грея. 
Ждала,когда мелькнут под небом паруса. 
Жила, в свою мечту с надеждой веря. 

В порту своём встречая часто корабли. 
Она молилаа бога,ну скорее: 
"На горизонте солнечном мелькни, 
Корабль белый капитана Грея". 

Припев: 
А по ночам,когда она ложилась спать. 
Ей снился сон один и тот же очень часто, 
Что по утру она,она бежит встречать. 
Корабль с парусами цвета "Счастья". 


И там однажды,где шумит причал. 
И,где прибой поёт морские песни. 
Сбылась её заветная мечта. 
И в порт приплыл корабль неизвестный. 

Она узнала сразу эти паруса, 
Что развивались в небе алым цветом. 
Бывают всё же в жизни чудеса. 
На нашем старом,грешном белом свете. 

Припев: 

И добрый принц увёз ей с собой. 
На корабле своём в края чужие. 
И рядом с ними в море за кормой. 
Дельфины плавали от радости шальные. 

Любила она с детства верить в чудеса. 
И всё ждала у моря прица Грея. 
И он увёз её долго паруса. 
В том синем море пламенем алели. 

Припев:

----------


## vyachser

Дорогие женщины! Поздравляю Вас с Международным Женским Днём!.

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9315423





Премьера песни "Восьмое марта" в авторском ,Домашнем исполнении.

Девушка из киоска,неземной красоты.
Предлагает с улыбкой,праздничные цветы.
Скоро Восьмое марта,праздник родной до слёз.
И я у ней покупаю,жёлтый букет мимоз.

Припев:

Мне надоели морозы,лютой,холодной зимы.
Южной страны - мимозы,шлют привет от весны.
Ты их возьмёшь руками,нежно к лицу прижмёшь.
И улыбнувшись глазами,запах Весны вдохнёшь.


Праздник Восьмое марта,мы проведём вдвоём.
Вместе с тобой,родная,за праздничным столом.
Будем шутить,смеяться,слушать капель весны.
И будем целоваться,ведь мы совсем одни.


Припев:


Будем шептать друг другу мы нежные слова.
И будет у нас с тобою,кружиться голова.
Будет пьянить рассудок,аромат от мимоз.
В праздник Восьмое марта,в праздник родной до слёз.

Вячеслав Серёгин.

----------


## Лев

*vyachser*,
 Ты в какую "мыльницу" и какой программой пишешь голос? Ужасно звучит...
Ну, а вот моя песня на твои стихи:  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/716973/

----------


## vyachser

Лев! Песня "Рукою трону струны"  у тебя получилась очень удачной.
Ты превосходно раскрыл внутренний образ данной композиции,за что тебе огромное спасибо!

----------


## vyachser

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9545880

Вторая рота. (в авторском исполнении)

Вторая рота! Снимите шапки.
Наш князь погиб в степи от вражеской руки.
Он храбро пал от острой шашки,
Когда насели на него кольцом враги.


Припев:
Пал офицер от на поле брани.
Винтовки вверх пусть в честь его звучит салют!
Он бился до конца,хоть был смертельно ранен.
Пав за отечество в своём родном краю.


Вторая рота! Грустить не надо.
Он честно выполнил свой долг перед царём.
Он храбрым был в бою солдатом.
И мы не раз его за стопкой помянём.


Припев:

Вторая рота! Пусть все поляжем,
Но на заре за князя завтра отомстим,
Кто уцелеет,тот пусть расскажет.
Про наш последний,смертный бой в глухой степи.

Вячеслав Серёгин.

----------


## vyachser

http://gigapeta.com/dl/681018a51ae8c

Поёт Елена Дмитриева из Самары.

----------


## Лев

> Начнём сначала


Как ты думаешь, кто сможет ознакомиться, если...
[COLOR="DarkReНеверная сессия, возможные причины:

•Сессия устарела
•Ваш браузер не поддерживает cookie
Попробуйте загрузить файл еще раз 
d"][/COLOR]

----------


## vyachser

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9546114
Начнём сначала. Поёт Елена Дмитриева.
Лев! Послушай и дай оценку вокальных способностей Елены.


После стольких, долгих лет разлуки,
Ты мне в женский праздник позвонил.
Просто так, скорей всего от скуки,
В ресторан, как прежде, пригласил.

Припев:

Подумать только,сколько лет промчалось
И, вдруг, ты вспомнил про меня опять.
Ты прошептал: "Давай начнём сначала?"
И я была не в силах отказать.

Мы за столик в полумраке сели,
Саксофон таинственно звучал.
В канделябре три свечи горели.
Тусклым светом озаряя зал.
Припев:

Ты шутил, как прежде и смущённо
В руку меня нежно целовал.
Ты, как прежде, был в меня влюблённым.
И своей любимой называл.
Припев:

Вячеслав Серёгин.

----------


## Лев

*vyachser*,
 Хороша певица :Ok:  Аранж неплохой, но есть пару мест, где мажорные аккорды нехороши в контексте...

----------


## vyachser

Премьера песни!  "Исповедь женщины",которую поёт Елена Дмитриева из Самары.
http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9546683

Ночь улыбнется, закутавшись облаком.
Небо чихнет и рассыплется звездами.
Лунным твоим залюбуюсь я обликом,
Сладко пьянея объятьями поздними.
Тихо кузнечик играет на скрипочке,
На поцелуй не хватает дыхания…
Дождик из капелек делает ниточки,
Штопает дырочки-воспоминания…
Неодобрительно травы зашепчутся,
Звездной дорожкой крадутся сомнения…
Ах, ты бесстыжая. Ах, ты изменщица.
Строчки не ладятся – нет вдохновения.
Жемчугом мелким слезинки покатятся,
Грусть обнимает за плечи усталые.
Может покаяться? Может покаяться?
Мне никогда не понравится малое….
Взглядом лаская, касаясь улыбкою,
Мне не нужна половинка от целого…
Счастье обманное, ветрено-зыбкое.
Что ж я наделала? Что ж я наделала?

----------


## Лев

> Что ж я наделала? Что ж я наделала?


Елена Дмитриева? В студию!:rolleyes:

----------


## vyachser

Лев! Елена в студии!!!
http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9546716

"Исповедь женщины" Елена Дмитриева из Самары.

----------


## Лев

> "Исповедь женщины" Елена Дмитриева из Самары.


Браво Елене! :flower:

----------


## vyachser

Новая версия песни "Лебеди" в исполнении Елены Дмитриевой.

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9547237

Посмотри,любимый мой,лебеди целуются.
Прячутся головками в перья от стыда.
Пусть у них,как и у нас, все надежды сбудутся,
Чтобы светлой,как вода жизнь была всегда.

Припев:

А вокруг такая тишь,только слышно,как камыш,
Возле берега шумит.
Нам сегодня повезло,нашу лодку занесло.
В царство лебединое любви.




Посмотри,любимый мой,как вода студёная.
Бережно качает их на руках волны,
Где под небом солнечным лебеди влюблённые.
В танце плавном кружатся в первый день весны.

Припев:

Пожелаем счастья им,неба вечно синего,
Чтобы солнце им всегда освещало путь.
В этом нежном городке царства лебединого,
Где над речкой кружится белым пухом грусть.

Припев:

Вячеслав Серёгин.

----------


## vyachser

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9548352

Шуточная песня "Инопланетянка" в авторском исполнении.

В тенистых аллеях парка,я повстречал Илону.
Девушку со звезды,синего небосклона.
Девушку с дальних планет,девушку из вселенной,
Что прилетела к нам,на ракете волшебной.

Припев:

Инопланетянка-неземное чудо!
Можно называть тебя, я Илоной буду?
Можно подойти к тебе?. Это не опасно?
Инопланетянка,ну как же ты прекрасна!


Костюм её цвета стали,светился весь огоньками.
Летающие тарелки, кружились в ночи над нами.
С них следили за нами,пришельцы небесных светил,
Чтобы я зла какого, Илоне не причинил.

Припев:

Но вдруг всё вокруг озарилось,ярко-лиловым цветом.
Это мою Илону ввысь унесла ракета.
И вновь стал таким обычным,наш житейский пейзаж.
Ах,что же всё это было? Наверное просто мираж.

Припев:

Вячеслав Серёгин.

----------


## vyachser

Премьера песни!  "Колокольный звон" (в авторском исполнении)
http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9548974




Позолотило солнце купола церквей.
В Загорске старом, давней юности моей.
Ах,как соскучился я по колоколам,
Которые меня будили по утрам.

Припев:
Сирень цвела,а за окном.
Колоколов - волшебный звон.
Дрожал в тиши,со всех сторон.
Я помню до сих пор тот колокольный звон.

Всё здесь,как прежде,как и много лет назад.
В садах деревья сочной зеленью шумят.
А в храмах служба,хор торжественно поёт.
И Богу молится у паперти народ.

Припев:

Меня в садах встречают яблони в цвету.
Мальчишкой яблоки я воровал вот тут.
И прячусь я в тени деревьев от жары,
Как много лет промчалось всё же с той поры.

Припев:

Вячеслав Серёгин.

----------


## Лев

> "Колокольный звон"


Душевно :Ok:  Много баса, остальные звуки надо бы поднять...

----------


## vyachser

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9550224

Поёт Елена Дмитриева.

Улыбнулась жемчужной россыпью, 
Одарила лучами,росами. 
Обвила вдруг руками тонкими. 
За собой повела. 

Припев: 
А в глазах её солнце светится, 
А в глазах её звёзды мечутся, 
А в глазах её глубь бездонная, 
А в глазах её ад и рай. 


По лугам раскидала волосы, 
Засмеялась звенящим голосом, 
Распугала тоску гнетущую, 
Целовала шутя. 

Как святая,смотрела грешница, 
Будто с Богом была обвенчана, 
Застонала тихонько женщина 
И любовь родила.

----------


## Лев

> Грешница


Молодцы! :Ok:

----------


## vyachser

> Молодцы!


Лев! Получить высшую похвалу от тебя  за нашу песню-
для нас с Леной большая честь,за что тебе личное спасибо от самой Елены,и персональное от меня.
С уважением,Вячеслав.

----------


## egorOFF

> Молодцы!


+ 1! :Ok:

----------


## vyachser

Предлагаю вашему вниманию популярную песню "Чёрная моль" в исполнении Елены Дмитриевой.
Лев,оцени....

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9551015


Сл. и муз. М. Вега.

ЧЕРНАЯ МОЛЬ .

Не смотрите вы так сквозь прищуренный глаз,
Джентльмены, бароны и леди.
Я за двадцать минут опьянеть не смогла
От бокала холодного бренди. 

Ведь я институтка, я дочь камергера,
Я черная моль, я летучая мышь.
Вино и мужчины - моя атмосфера.
Приют эмигрантов - свободный Париж! 

Мой отец в октябре убежать не сумел,
Но для белых он сделал немало.
Срок пришел, и холодное слово «расстрел» -
Прозвучал приговор трибунала. 

И вот, я проститутка, я фея из бара,
Я черная моль, я летучая мышь.
Вино и мужчины - моя атмосфера,
Приют эмигрантов - свободный Париж! 

Я сказала полковнику: - Нате, возьмите!
Не донской же «валютой» за это платить,
Вы мне франками, сэр, за любовь заплатите,
А все остальное - дорожная пыль. 

И вот, я проститутка, я фея из бара,
Я черная моль, я летучая мышь.
Вино и мужчины - моя атмосфера.
Приют эмигрантов - свободный Париж! 

Только лишь иногда под порыв дикой страсти
Вспоминаю Одессы родимую пыль,
И тогда я плюю в их слюнявые пасти!
А все остальное - печальная быль. 

Ведь я институтка, я дочь камергера,
Я черная моль, я летучая мышь.
Вино и мужчины - моя атмосфера.
Приют эмигрантов - свободный Париж!

----------


## Лев

> Чёрная моль


Очень в стиле, но... имеет ли это отношение к твоему творчеству? Раздел наш называется: "Авторские песни и совместные проекты "

----------


## vyachser

> Очень в стиле, но... имеет ли это отношение к твоему творчеству? Раздел наш называется: "Авторские песни и совместные проекты "


Я согласен,что не в тему,но Лена не хочет открывать свою рубрику.
Пришлось залить здесь в качестве исключения из правил....тем более она не против.

----------


## vyachser

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9551677
Звёзды тобою хочу называть - в авторском исполнении.


Звёзды тобою хочу называть. (Татьяна)

Ночь над Москвой дивой сказкой плывёт,
А в этом доме Татьяна живёт.
В лунную ночь ей не хочется спать,
А хочет она у окна помечтать.

Я тоже не сплю глаз не в силах сомкнуть.
Мне в эту ночь уже вряд ли заснуть.
Трепет в груди невозможно унять.
Хочется звёзды тобой называть.

Имя "Татьяна" в ночи повторять.
Каждую звёздочку им называть.
В лунную ночь они будут сиять.
Мне о тебе будут напоминать.

И,когда вдруг не захочется спать.
Буду твой образ на небе искать.
Звёздочкой вспыхнет "Татьяна" в ночи.
Трепетно сердце в груди застучит.

Вячеслав Серёгин.

----------


## vyachser

Премьера песни!  "Июньская жара" (в авторском исполнении)

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9552476


Июньская жара с тобой нас разлучила.
И ты все эти дни на даче проводила.
Средь близких и друзей,в кругу своей семьи.
Скучая обо мне,весь месяц без любви.


Припев:

Я один без тебя в Москве,
По аллеям гуляю.
Без тебя я грущу средь несносной жары.
Без тебя я скучаю.


За тридцать градусов в тени,асфальт как печка.
А ты купаешься сейчас в прохладной речке.
Спасаясь от жары в воде в столь жаркий день,
А я ищу в Москве спасительную тень.

Припев:

И пусть не вместе мы с тобой,но в мыслях рядом.
Жара когда-нибудь пройдёт,придёт прохлада.
И над Москвою грянет дождь,как из ведра,
А это значит - приезжать тебе пора!

Припев:

Вячеслав Серёгин.

----------


## Лев

*vyachser*,
 Неужели тебе нравится металлическое звучание голоса?

----------


## vyachser

Лев! Я здесь представляю песни в надежде что их кто-то возьмёт да  и споёт сам, на высоком профессиональном уровне.
Звукорежиссёр из меня некудышний.Я просто автор,который долго писал "в стол".Все мои работы-черновые.....

----------


## vyachser

Новая версия моей песни "Любила она верить в чудеса" в исполнении
певицы из Самары Елены Дмитриевой.

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9562133

Любила она с детства верить в чудеса. 
И всё ждала у моря принца Грея. 
Ждала,когда мелькнут под небом паруса. 
Жила, в свою мечту с надеждой веря. 

В порту своём встречая часто корабли. 
Она молилаа бога,ну скорее: 
"На горизонте солнечном мелькни, 
Корабль белый капитана Грея". 

Припев: 
А по ночам,когда она ложилась спать. 
Ей снился сон один и тот же очень часто, 
Что по утру она,она бежит встречать. 
Корабль с парусами цвета "Счастья". 


И там однажды,где шумит причал. 
И,где прибой поёт морские песни. 
Сбылась её заветная мечта. 
И в порт приплыл корабль неизвестный. 

Она узнала сразу эти паруса, 
Что развивались в небе алым цветом. 
Бывают всё же в жизни чудеса. 
На нашем старом,грешном белом свете. 

Припев: 

И добрый принц увёз ей с собой. 
На корабле своём в края чужие. 
И рядом с ними в море за кормой. 
Дельфины плавали от радости шальные. 

Любила она с детства верить в чудеса. 
И всё ждала у моря принца Грея. 
И он увёз её долго паруса. 
В том синем море пламенем алели.

Вячеслав Серёгин.

----------


## Лев

> Новая версия


А где старая?:rolleyes: сравнить бы...

----------


## vyachser

Старая версия в моём исполнении не "катит". Лучше и не слушать её совсем. Эта лучше.

----------


## vyachser

Премьера песни! В исполнении Елены Дмитриевой.

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9563338


Я свои распустила волосы
Села на колени твои,
Прошептав тебе тихо, вполголоса:
"Подари мне мгновенья любви".

Я во всём с тобой буду послушна
очень трепетно, и нежна.
Мне сегодня почувствовать нужно,
Будто бы я твоя жена.

Припев:

Делай всё что захочешь со мной.
Я сегодня всю ночь твоя.
Жить так невыносимо одной.
Так ласкай же скорей меня.

Поцелуй мои влажные губы,
Как цветок полевой изомни,
Лишь прошу об одном словом грубым
Ты меня от себя не гони.

Любят женщины слушать ушами.
Говори о любви,говори.
И сжимай мои плечи руками
У камина всю ночь до зари.

Припев:

Вячеслав Серёгин.

----------


## Лев

> Я свои распустила волосы
> Села на колени твои,
> Прошептав тебе тихо, вполголоса:
> "Подари мне мгновенья любви".
> Я во всём с тобой буду послушна
> очень трепетно, и нежна.
> Мне сегодня почувствовать нужно,
> Будто бы я твоя жена.


Я свои распустила волосы
*На колени села твои*
Прошептав тебе тихо, вполголоса:
"Подари мне мгновенья любви".

Я  с тобою буду послушна
Очень трепетна и нежна.
Мне сегодня почувствовать нужно,
Будто я, как твоя жена.
Примерно так ритмически было бы лучше, а то певица неуютно себя почувствовала(послушай внимательно). Ну и в нос чего-то много...

----------


## LINSLI

> Премьера песни! В исполнении Елены Дмитриевой.
> 
> http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9563338
> 
> Вячеслав Серёгин.


Здорово, откровенно,... впечатляет. Мне очень понравилось. :Ok:

----------


## vyachser

*LINSLI*,
 У Вас очень приятная музыка.

----------


## vyachser

Премьера  моей песни "Венчание в храме" в исполнении Лены Дмитриевой.


http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9565417


Мы тайно в храме обвенчались,
Был вечер с неба падал снег.
Любить друг друга обещали,
Перед иконой целый век.

Знакомых мы не пригласили,
Чтобы никто о том не знал.
Совсем одни мы храме были,
Когда священник нас венчал.

Припев:

Мы обменялись кольцами,
Друг другу клятву дав,
Что неразлучны будем мы.
Теперь с тобой всегда.


Под куполом с тобой стояли.
Среди икон: рука в руке.
Свечи таинственно мерцали,
А где-то рядом в вышине.

Парил над нами ангел белый
И у улыбался с высоты.
Всё вышло,как я и хотела....
И вот сбылись мои мечты.

Припев:

Мы обменялись кольцами,
Друг другу клятву дав,
Что неразлучны будем мы.
Теперь с тобой всегда.

Вячеслав Серёгин.

----------


## Лев

> Премьера моей песни "Венчание в храме" в исполнении Лены Дмитриевой.


Хорошая песня! С премьерой вас!

----------


## LINSLI

Вячеслав, с днём рождения! :smile:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## vyachser

Новая версия моей композиции "Мы с тобой эмигранты" в исполнении Елены Дмитриевой.


http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9567243

Да мы любим с тобой,от других чувств скрывать не хотим.
Я твоя,а ты мой,и Любовь свою не предадим.
Если только захочешь,уедем в Париж город грёз.
И начнём жить там снова,вдали от российских берёз.

Припев:

Мы с тобой эмигранты,только новой волны.
Нас с тобой занесло в город вечной весны.
Все влюблённые мира там живут иногда.
Только мы здесь в Париже с тобой навсегда.


Возле Лувра с тобой поселились в квартире вдвоём.
Вместе с нашей любовью мы там беззаботно живём.
В Елисейских полях мы гуляем с тобой до зари.
Лишь вдвоём ты да я,да бродяги ночей фонари.

Прпев:

В Лувре столько картин,нужно нам их все пересмотреть.
И под небом ночным,возле Сены в тиши посидеть.
В лес Булонский сходить, в Люксембургском саду погулять.
Здесь нам весело жить, и совсем нету время скучать.

Припев:

Вячеслав Серёгин.

----------


## vyachser

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9569983

Там за арку автобус
Повернул,как всегда.
Помню детский свой образ,
С тёплым светом глаза. 

Он унёс совно в люльке
Праздник детской души,
Как нарядные куклы
Едут в сад малыши. 

Лето,осень и зимы.
Всё в пути и в пути.
Дети с взрослыми вместе.
Стали в жизни идти.


Все спешат на работу.
В школу и детский сад,
На счастливый автобус
С ожиданьем глядят.

----------


## Лев

> Там за арку автобус


Баланс не соблюдаешь - аккомпанимент еле-еле слышно...

----------


## vyachser

Премьера песни!

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9630664

Больше нет любви.
______________________

Мой мотоцикл в час ночной
Несёт меня по мостовой.
Сегодня я рассталась навсегда с тобой.
Прощай,мой рыцарь,мой герой
Мне было хорошо с тобой,
Но всё прошло,теперь ты для меня чужой.

Припев:

Извини,не звони,больше нет у нас любви.
Больше нет у нас с тобой любви.

Я посильней нажму на газ
Смахну слезу с печальных глаз.
И унесусь в ночную мглу,в полночный час.
Ничто уже не сблизит нас
В душе огонь любви погас.
Сегодня видел ты меня в последний раз.

Припев:

Вокруг проносятся дома
Весь город спит,лишь я одна.
Лечу в ночную даль неведомо куда.
Сегодня будет ночь без сна
И одинокая луна,
Дорогу будет освещать мне до утра.

Припев:

Вячеслав Серёгин.

----------


## Лев

> Больше нет любви


Будет любовь :Aga: ... к песне:rolleyes:

----------


## vyachser

"Телефон"

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9928154
Моя песня в исполнении Елены Дмитриевой

----------


## lestar

> Премьера моей песни "Венчание в храме" в исполнении Лены Дмитриевой.


 Очень хорошая песня, солистка на высоте, да и автор не отстаёт. Браво!!

----------


## vyachser

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9956231

Музыка и стихи Вячеслава Серёгина.Поёт Елена Дитриева.
Ты не смог в этот вечер,мне в любви объясниться.
Мою руку держал и готов был сказать,
И листал ты слова, как романа страницы,
Но не те,что могли бы меня согревать.

Припев: 

В эту зимнюю ночь,
В сказочный снегопад
О Любви ты шептал,
Что-то так невпопад.


Ну, а я всё ждала и мой взгляд был туманным.
И блестели глаза, излучая Любовь...
И уста вдруг слились, неожиданно, странно,
После тысячи сказанных горестных слов.

Припев:

Пламенела душа от скупых поцелуев.
Слышен был в тишине сердца бешеный стук.
Что в груди раздавался,так нелепо танцуя
И смыкался в кольце наших трепетных рук.
Припев:

В.Серёгин.

----------


## vyachser

Премьера песни!  Музыка и стихи Вячеслава Серёгина,вокал и аранжировка Лены Дмитриевой.

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9957125


Возьмём шампанского бутылку с тобою после вечеринки.
И в ночь на пляж пойдём купаться совсем нагими под луной.
Такое лето озорное,последнее в двадцатом веке,
В душе надолго сохранится у нас,любимый мой,с тобой.

Припев:

Какой безлюдный пляж,волна о берег бьётся,
Чарующий пейзаж и звёзды вместо солнца,
А тёплый ветерок,так нежно нас ласкает,
В свой райский уголок Любовь нас приглашает.


Мы на песке лежим в объятьях и ты моё ласкаешь тело,
Оставив беспокойный город, где-то за дымкой голубой.
Шампанским утоляем жажду с тобою вместе,между делом.
И поцелуй под шум прибоя сближает нас вдвоём с тобой.

Припев:

И незаметно ночь проходит и вот рассвет уже над морем.
На небосклоне гасит звёзды, уходит ночь за горизонт,
А мы ещё с тобой нагие, а ведь уже нам в город вскоре,
Пора в отель свой возвращаться, что новый день нам принесёт?

Припев:

Вячеслав Серёгин.

----------


## vyachser

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9960600



Я очень благодарен Елене за то,что она согласилась спеть мою песню "Молодость пронеслась"

Музыка и слова Вячеслава Серёгина. Аранжировка и вокал Елены Дмитриевой....


Года уродуют людей,меняя внешность и осанку.
С годами,правда мы мудрей,вот только вид довольно жалкий.
И,когда смотришь в зеркала и своё видишь отраженье.
Вдруг понимаешь жизнь прошла,как будто бы в одно мгновенье.

Припев:

Молодость пронеслась,канув за горизонт.
То,что было вчера,никогда не придёт.
Отзвенели года бубенцами вдали.
Белым снегом легла,седина на виски.


Уже давно всё позади,всё лучшее осталось в прошлом.
И,что там ждёт нас впереди,но лучше думать о хорошем.
И принимать себя таким,каким ты стал за эти годы.
И не грустить,что стал другим,уж так устроена природа.

Вячеслав Серёгин.

----------


## vyachser

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9965899

Где-то музыка играет,её звуки
Вновь уносят в прошлого сон,
И рисуют образ далёкий,
Той,в которую был влюблён.

Припев:

Как будто снова танцуем мы,
На веранде пропахшей цветами
И летим в бездну нашей любви,
Где кружится весь мир над нами.


Как всё было тогда прекрасно,
Летний вечер дарил нам любовь.
В тишине мы друг друга ясно,
Понимали всё так,без слов.

Припев:

Не вернётся уже то прошлое,
Лишь останется музыки звук
И вернёт он нам что-то хорошее,
Озарив всё весной вокруг.

Припев:

----------


## vyachser

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9970021

Совместный,творческий проект!
Стихи Вячеслава Серёгина,музыка и вокал Андрея Теменко.

Ленивый июль,солнце пламенное в бирюзе.
На пляже в Крыму проводили мы лето с тобой,
Но отпуск прошёл и мы с грустью расстались совсем.
Вернулась ты к мужу,а я возвратился домой.

Припев:

Мы все возвращаемся когда-то опять
И пробуем что-то сначала начать,
Но не получается,ну что тут сказать?
Сначала уже,ничего,никогда не начать!.

Забыть невозможно янтарного лета в Крыму.
И в памяти всё возвращается в красочном цвете.
И вижу я,как ты ложишься спиной на волну
И,как твоё тело ласкает задумчивый ветер.

Припев:

Те жаркие ночи,что мы проводили у скал
Я вновь вспоминаю под звуки дождя за окном,
Когда бледный месяц для нас дивным светом сиял
И звёзды на небе звенели в ночи хрусталём.

В.Серёгин

----------


## vyachser

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9972728

Елена Дмитриева - Песня про турка....перепевка Вали Сергеевой

----------


## vyachser

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9972787
Премьера песни "Наедине"  Поёт Елена Дмитриева
Музыка и текст Вячеслава Серёгина.

----------


## Чара

Вначале прослушала, потом себе скачала песню "Добрая сказка". Я так понимаю, что можно использовать для музыкального оформления?

----------


## vyachser

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9973934

Страна любви -Елена Дмитриева

----------


## vyachser

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9982572

Мост любви - Поёт Любаша
Музыка и стихи Вячеслава Серёгина

----------


## vyachser

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9983965

Я тебя не люблю - поёт Любаша

Музыка Вячеслава Серёгина,стихи Макса Железякина

----------


## vyachser

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9983988

Наедине - поёт Любаша
Музыка и стихи Вячеслава Серёгина

----------


## vyachser

http://www.bisound.com/index.php?nam...ile&id=9984066

Погадаю на ромашке - поёт Любаша
Музыка и стихи Вячеслава Серёгина

----------

